# TREATMENT AT Liverpool Womens Hospital



## lizzy1975 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi ALL
We have just completed our 1st ivf/icsi cycle doing egg-sharing at the womens hospital, unfortunately it was negative. We are now hoping to do a FET cycle as we have got one frozen embryo. The consultant said we could do this more or less straight away, my natural cycle varies between 32-35 days in length has anyone been through FET and could you advise me if a stimulated or natural cycle would be best.

xxx


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello,
I had a Natural FET at Liverpool Womens in 2007 and it worked 1st time. Now have a fabulous 20 month old boy. Working up to the next one now. It definitely works. I think that if you have regular cycles then Nat Fet is the best option.
Good luck!
xxx


----------



## lizzy1975 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Sunnyday for your reply it's great to hear good news and that it worked first time, good luck with your next one!
xxx


----------

